# Looking for a #990220 generator for a 725?



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

I just picked up a 1966 725 with a blower,tiller,38" deck and a 42" deck for $250.I was wondering if anybody nows of a #990220 generator for the back availible for sale or trade.I was a certified tec back in the 90's and love the way these are made and the way they cut so even if set up right!I would be willing to part with some attatchments for this generator or bye out right.Do they still exist ?or are they all gone?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

http://www.simpletractors.com/simplicity/new_in_1962/generator.htm 

LOL an ad for the generator.

Hey cool little unit. I suggest you keep an eye out on ebay and other sources like craigslist. Post up a wanted ad, and you may get some results

Happy New Year

ben


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

*it lives*

Well i spent the hole day outside working on my new toy.First i cleaned up the points and got spark.Looks like somebody just tuned this thing up ,new plug,points,sediment bowl,gas line,carb kit and looks realy clean.Next i added some oil to the cylinder and gave it a shot of gas in the carb and it poped once then never fired again and started making a squealing sound and has no compression,not good.So i pullled the head to see what was broken looks like new in there no carbon new head gasket o no when i turn the drive shaft the piston turns then squeals and stops moving then starts moving after i turn it some more ?Wait a minite here the front pto shaft stops moving when it sqeals the flywheel is loose!!!!now all i have to do is pull the motor and check it out,tighten it up and put it back in.Well i did all that and first put the thing fired up and pured like a kitty,few the wife would have killed me if it was dead.So off to tractor supply we went to get a 1" pipe and mufler and front tires.I found 480x8 wheel barrow tires with tubes for $15 each,I now not original but they worked.So i put the blower on and tested it and saw the wife and cat looking out the window smiling at me as the wind blew snow back in my smilling face,enough of that its beer thirty and 10 deg out.Not bad for $250 and a days work well thats all for now. I will have some pictures when it warms up.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

thanks for the update, you must be drinking alot of coffee. Your posts make my heart beat faster. The post was exciting. good work!


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

We just got 3" of wet snow and it started to rain so i hopped on my trusty simplicity725 that i just got (i think its a 63 from the date code on motor).After i got it running the other day and tried the "32 3 belt snow blower set up i decided to modify my bolens "42 sno blade to fit and snow blow with the G10 bolens with a "38 blower.This way if its wet heavy snow i can plow and if its light and fluffy i can blow it and if all else fails i can pull out the ford with the bucket and plow on the rear.Its funny i can plow my driveway with my industreal ford 340 deisel in 20 min but i like to run my small tractors and it takes me hours,but its so much fun.That simplicity 725 with the plow on it is a fun rig and the traction with just chains and my fat rear end is great i am so impressed with that tractor and its a 63 pull start so simple but built like a tank.I cant wait to till the garden and mow the lawn.My carbon foot print is going to be very big this summer.


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

here it is with a blower


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

and here it is with a bolens plow modified to fit,This thing will push down a house wiked traction


----------

